# How is this little heat press?



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

I know it's probably not the recommended one to use, but it fits the budget. Anyone have it or have any first hand experience?
15x15 Digital Timer Sublimation Heat Press Machine Transfer Clamshell T Shirt | eBay

I don't think anything I'd be making is going to be larger than 7" x 10". So I'm hoping it can keep a good temperature for what I need it for. I won't be pushing the limits of the 15x15 that's for sure.

This also isn't what I plan on doing for a living. I am hoping to push up to 100 shirts a month. Can't see doing more than that. 

What types of things do I look out for with these budget heat presses? Also it doesn't say, what voltage they run on.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Gamblegarage said:


> Also it doesn't say, what voltage they run on.


Check "Item Specifications": Voltage: 110V or 220V

Btw i just bought this machine 5 minutes ago


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

I bought a cheap, chinese knockoff, but I got it from a US Distributor (eBay seller). I had my heat platen go bad after 2 weeks. It was originally difficult to get in touch with the seller for support (had to use the eBay messaging system), but was promptly contacted by their tech support who sent me a replacement platen at no charge, no shipping and I didn't even have to ship the old one back. Through that phone exchange, I now have tech support available when/if I need.

Why do I write all this? Because, if you can buy from a US distributor, you're likely still about to get some basic support. Send them a message and ask them if they offer support, how to contact them other than through eBay and what their policy is.

Good Luck!

P.S. I, too, thought I'd never need more than a 12"x15" press. I am now looking to get a 16"x20" or 16"x24" and looking long term at getting something along the lines of a 30"x40" or larger. It's addictive!


----------



## Arns (Aug 14, 2015)

I think that Chinese dont know how to build a good press and also If Chinese workers would know what kind of crap do they produce probably they will not work and this would not happend...


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Arns said:


> I think that Chinese dont know how to build a good press and also If Chinese workers would know what kind of crap do they produce probably they will not work and this would not happend...


What is a "good" press? Stahls only?  Even they produce in China...

The model above sells like hell on eBay... and i can't find a single negative experience report on the web.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

one of my presses is an A4 Chinese swing away ebay job, just this minute finished 20 shirt logos left breast, Had it for 5 months plus and use it every day, heats up fast and has a good thermostat. only cost me £80, and its paid for itself times over.


----------



## Arns (Aug 14, 2015)

NBG said:


> What is a "good" press? Stahls only?  Even they produce in China...
> 
> The model above sells like hell on eBay... and i can't find a single negative experience report on the web.


Almost everything today is made in china or in similar countries also Stahls and Adkins which I have etc. We all know why renowned companies is moved to China but anyway that doesnt mean that now they produce crap or lower quality, they are working under the strict supervision and based on the 60 years or more experiences.

I have my press 5 years without any repairs and also excellent support from them, but the decision depends on the individual you can buy whatever you want maybe you will have lucky maybe not I dont know.

Also if you are checking this community more often you can find almost every day that someone have some problems with this no name presses and on the other forums too.

No offense that is just my opinion


----------



## whelk (Sep 21, 2015)

Regardless of where something is made - some things are made well, some are made on the cheap. How do you tell the difference when buying from eBay? You can't. It's Russian roulette.

For something like a heat press that requires a lot of power to operate, I would only be buying from a reputable retailer - not eBay. It's not just the risk of it being rubbish (which it may or may not be) - I would not want the risk of using something that's been badly made, cost me money in dud output, not correctly safety-tested and a potential fire risk.

I wouldn't even buy a phone charger from eBay, let alone a heat press. Too many dangerous fakes about.

Just my $0.02, of course.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

that press is a piece of chit. don't waste you money.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Gamblegarage said:


> I know it's probably not the recommended one to use, but it fits the budget. Anyone have it or have any first hand experience?
> 15x15 Digital Timer Sublimation Heat Press Machine Transfer Clamshell T Shirt | eBay
> 
> I don't think anything I'd be making is going to be larger than 7" x 10". So I'm hoping it can keep a good temperature for what I need it for. I won't be pushing the limits of the 15x15 that's for sure.
> ...


This is who I bought my cheapo heat press from:

mixwholesale on eBay

I bought a 6-1 Swingaway heat press; 12" x 15".

It was the right price, had plenty of attachments, and best of all; US support. I bought it in August of 2014. About 2 weeks after I purchased it, and about the 3rd or 4th time I heated it up, the platen wouldn't heat up. I contacted the seller who had a tech support rep contact me. Within a couple of days, I had a new platen shipped to me. I replaced it and have been running good ever since.

I can't promise you any kind of experience now, but it has worked out good for me.

Good luck.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Just to let you know but.....George Knight heat presses are made in Massachusetts


----------



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I found one on craigslist. Old hix ht400 press. I am still practicing but it seems to be a damn good press....especially for only $150 
oh and made in USA

NBG - let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Gamblegarage said:


> NBG - let us know how it works out for you.


Got the machine... it's very solid... and very heavy.

I made a few test pressings with no problems so far.

But the machine has "only" 1400W instead of stated 1800W... but this isn't a real problem and so you can use it at home too.


----------



## cbnldy (Jul 17, 2015)

I am thinking of branching off into the vinyl side and wondered if the Silhouette Curio package would be good for just starting out. I don't want anything big right now, but more or less to test the waters for a minimal investment.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

NBG said:


> Got the machine... it's very solid... and very heavy.
> 
> I made a few test pressings with no problems so far.
> 
> But the machine has "only" 1400W instead of stated 1800W... but this isn't a real problem and so you can use it at home too.


you might want to buy a temp gun as 100% of them presses are off by anywhere from 15* to 30* which will show when you sell a t-shirt and they was it and the vinyl peels. I had a china press and thought it was very solid till I got my Hotronix fusion. my china blew fuse and burned up the fuse holder and the damn fuse was too damn hard to find so I jimmy it up and ran it without no fuse. sold it for $50 after I got the fusion. only thing I like about the china was it was a 16X24. having a well built heat press will change you whole out look on cheap presses and you will know why there cheap.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

These presses are garbage. A place I used to work at would buy these and they would maybe last 6 months of daily usage. I have a hix press that's 20+ years old and still going strong.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

djque said:


> you might want to buy a temp gun as 100% of them presses are off by anywhere from 15* to 30*


Funny, they use the same heat system like the ones from Hotronix  And they sold much more than Hotronix. So where are all the complains about the machines from China? Only here and there some dudes are dissing the machines... and not this specific model, they diss ALL CN machines in general.



djque said:


> having a well built heat press will change you whole out look on cheap presses and you will know why there cheap.


If you press a shirt a day you don't need a Hotronix!


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

2020 PrintWorks said:


> These presses are garbage. A place I used to work at would buy these and they would maybe last 6 months of daily usage.


Would.... maybe... 

Where are your own experiences with THIS machine?



2020 PrintWorks said:


> I have a hix press that's 20+ years old and still going strong.


Lucky coincidence


----------



## Arns (Aug 14, 2015)

> Funny, they use the same heat system like the ones from Hotronix


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Arns said:


>


Arrogant reply of an American who can't accept that chinese machines are also good


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

NBG said:


> Arrogant reply of an American who can't accept that chinese machines are also good


Only if designed by Americans, and build is supervised and qc checked by Americans. Given the choice you would choose a made in China press over a made in USA press? Doubt it.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

NBG said:


> Would.... maybe...
> 
> Where are your own experiences with THIS machine?
> 
> ...


That's the exactly same press that he always bought at the place I used to work. They had about 15 broken ones in the basement. They always either didn't heat evenly. Had uneven pressure or the temp control would quit working. Also the clamping mechanism would bend after a very short time. The place I work at now also has two hix presses that are about 30 years old and still going strong. It doesn't pay in the long run to be cheap when it comes to any kind of equipment.


----------



## ashtonbrady45 (Sep 16, 2015)

NBG said:


> Got the machine... it's very solid... and very heavy.
> 
> I made a few test pressings with no problems so far.
> 
> But the machine has "only" 1400W instead of stated 1800W... but this isn't a real problem and so you can use it at home too.


I totally agreed with NBG because i'm still using this machine since six month ago


----------



## sourcenergy (Jun 6, 2015)

I am a newbie started a few months ago. I bought a 16x24 from Amazon for around $400 it worked good Heat was not always consistent around the edges but I could work around that.but the space between the heating platen and lower platen is so small that I burnt my knuckles. This kept happening I got frustrated and stopped using it. I got lucky and found a geo knight dk20a on Craigslist for $500 this machine is incredible the space you have to work with,the automatic open feature just incredible. T-shirts and sweaters I create are now retail store worthy and I have recouped the money I spent on both presses in my first 6 weeks of business. With the first press I could never get the placement right on all the shirts because of fear of burning myself. With the geo knight from my first print to know I have never had an issue I can fit my body in between the platens so never have trouble placing vinyl or screen printed transfers on shirts. I get even Heat through out and have never wasted a transfer,and geo knight guarantees the heating element for life. I would say check ebay and Craigslist for a used Heat press of good quality ( stahlls,or geo knight,) trust me you will be thankful you did. Sorry for the lengthy response just can't say enough about this geo knight press. I love this thing I am on disability and this machine has made my dream of providing for myself a reality


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

NBG said:


> Funny, they use the same heat system like the ones from Hotronix  And they sold much more than Hotronix. So where are all the complains about the machines from China? Only here and there some dudes are dissing the machines... and not this specific model, they diss ALL CN machines in general.
> 
> 
> 
> If you press a shirt a day you don't need a Hotronix!


 same heat system as the hotronix lol so I guess they have a lifetime warranty on the heating system too.

Also on ebay you do know all good reviews are not always for that same machine.


----------

